# First time with my Kahr PM9 at the range... impressions



## Ryan A (May 16, 2009)

So, a little over a week ago I sold a Taurus Millennium pt140 and picked up a kahr pm9 as my primary carry gun. Yesterday, my roommate and I had a chance to visit the Richmond Hill range so he could put a few rounds through his PPS and I could break in the PM9. 

My first impressions were that it wasn't as fun as accurate or as easy to shoot as my pt140 was ... nor did it feel as well put together as the pt140. I put exactly 200 rounds of blazer brass 9mm 110grain fmj through the gun. During the 200 rounds I inenvertantly pressed the mag release 4 times (which of course caused it not to chamber the next round) and had 7 failure to ejects. The failures to eject all started during the 3rd 50 round box and progessively got worse. During the 2nd to the last clip it displayed 3 failures to eject. These failures to eject didn't jam the slide they were completely inside the chamber. Through the entire 200 rounds I never cleaned the gun at all, so maybe the failure to ejects could have been due to the gun being dirty?!?!? 

During the one month period I owned the pt140 I put between 450-500 rounds through it and at no time did it ever have any sort of hiccup. I should get a better idea of my issues during my next trip to the range.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Personally, I am not too impressed with Taurus.

I just bought a PM9 today, and will try it tomorrow.

It is my understanding, that they routinely require a breakin.

You also may not have lubed it enough, and over time, it dried.

Give it 1 more trip before you jump to conclusions


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I just put 200 FMJ rounds - 150 of which were CCI aluminum, and 39 JHP thru my brand new PM9 with night sights.

100%

Love da gun!


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a PM40 and love it. Like said before, don't count it out yet. Clean it good. And follow the advice in the owner's manual to the "T". As far as fun, accuracy, etc... remember what the gun is designed for. I see mine as a very good CCW weapon that is very compact & easy to conceal and carry. It's purpose is to be there to save my life or the life of others if the need ever arises. It is not a bullseye or target gun and as long as it will hit a man-sized target at practical self defense ranges, it is doing it's job. I can consistently hit vital areas on the targetup to 20-25yds(sure under stress those ranges may not be consistent). Mine has enough recoil due to it's small size and caliber that it really isn't "fun" to shoot, but I'm sure if I ever have to use it to protect myself, I'll never notice the recoil. I wish you luck and hopefully it will perform well for you. I think once you get through the break-in issues, they are one of the best CCW guns out there as far as size and having caliber sizes in 9mm, .40 SW, and even .45acp in guns nearly as small as a lot of .380's.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I nearly bought the 380 Kahr - ut the lack of 380 aammo made me change to the 9mm version...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1 on those 2 opinions! My favorite to shoot are 1911's, but I'd propably never carry one. For what you get in a Kahr- IT IS the perfect combination of size and concealability mixed with knock down power! Sure its not as small as some of the others such as ruger LCP and kel-tec, but offfers better firepower options, and I would far rather trust my accuracy to a comparable PM9 than either of those.

I personally went with the P9, which is 1/2'' up from the PM9, and I'm very capable of hitting 3-4 inch groups at 7 yards. It gives me confidence that in a situation and under stress, vitals would be attainable. Its more substancial of a firearm than one that is dwarfed by your own hand. Shoot it often and shoot it well... you will be very pleased!


----------

